# Field hunting for ducks



## Duckbutt (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to field hunting for ducks. Everybody is talking about roosting ponds and transition ponds and fields, but the big question for me is what kind of field? There are a lot of grains grown in Northeast ND, and which ones are best and which ones should I avoid?
Thanks!
Duckbutt


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Your best bet is the fields with the ducks feeding in them


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

theres really no way to tell what the ducks are going to feed in . Just scout a little and you will find out what the ducks like.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

My guess this time of year is going to be either barly or wheat fields. If your in an area where there are harvested peas possibly those fields as well. As the season progresses i would say the birds tend to move to the corn if there is any around, but like chris said, you'll just have to do some scouting and find them. Good luck.


----------



## Duckbutt (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, in the area where I'm going to be hunting there's also sunflowers and pinto beans in addition to wheat and corn. They don't want the beans do they?


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Have you ever hunted ducks before? Where in NEND are you going?


----------



## Duckbutt (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, I've hunted ducks before, but only over water. I'm new to the state. I'll be hunting Northeast of Devil's Lake. 
I obviously know that scouting would help, but I have a family and a job and no time to waste driving around the countryside. Besides, who wants to waste gas needlessly these days? 
I know a couple of farmers. I just want to know which types of grain the ducks are going to like because I don't want to waste precious hunting time in fields that don't have a chance. Can you please tell me what they want to eat? That's all I want to know!


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I think that the guys were pretty clear when saying that it is difficult to just tell you what kind of fields to hunt. I would say that to a man, everyone on this site has hunted many different types of fields for ducks. Peas, corn, wheat, barley, beans, etc. If that list helps you, great, but otherwise I would say you will need to take some time and "waste it driving around the countryside" like the rest of us with families and jobs do and see where the ducks are feeding in the area you want to hunt. They may be in a wheat field today and a pea field tomorrow, so without scouting you are going to be wasting your time when you go out...that fuels the necessity of scouting...good luck...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Amen... Get in the truck and "waste time" looking at all the beautiful land that we are so very lucky to have access to. This is half of the fun.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Duckbutt said:


> no time to waste driving around the countryside. Besides, who wants to waste gas needlessly these days?


ummm.....yeah :withstupid:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

needlessly? are you kiddin me? you need to burn that gas to find a spot just as badly as you need to set out dekes to pull birds. if you see it that way maybe you shouldnt hunt, cuz if you think scouting is wasteing time and you dont do it your gonna think hunting is just as bad.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

scouting would be the most important tool an outdoorsman could use. if your in the right field you dont even hardly need decoys. just lay down.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I think everyone will say the same, but throwing out dekes without doing any scouting is like kissing your sister, you just dont do it.

Finding the fields that ducks are feeding in is the key to success. Period. If your not in the right area, you wont get birds. You need to spend some time to find birds, find the area they are feeding (preferably the same field), and then set up some decoys.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Duckbutt said:


> I obviously know that scouting would help, but I have a family and a job and no time to waste driving around the countryside. Besides, who wants to waste gas needlessly these days?


 :lame: & Lazy :lame:& Lazy :lame: & Lazy :lame: & Lazy :lame: & Lazy :lame: & Lazy :lame: & Lazy :lame: & Lazy

Sounds like a 612 hunter who doesn't want to get dust from those gravel roads on his pink H2


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

HA...... pink H2

Ducks eat about anything.

What does 612 hunter mean?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

612 is one of the area codes around the Twin Cities...I assume that is what was meant by that...


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

enough said


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Are you by chance a Vandy alum?

M.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

612......I like it.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Nope, UND Fighting Sioux through and through.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to the site Vandy! :wink:


----------



## Duckbutt (Sep 20, 2005)

This will be the last post I satisfy you immature smug trashy bastards with. 
I obviously know the value of scouting from my time spent deer hunting. 
As you can see, I started on this site just a few days ago. I thought I'd turn to you guys for some help. I thought this was a place where we could ask for and exchange information. Very few of you have done that. I thought there was some kind of brotherhood between hunters. It's no wonder then that when we're faced by anti-hunters and gun control fanatics, we can't get our act together and stand together. 
I guess these "forums" are really mostly for bragging. I look back on old topics and see plenty of people letting the world know how they "did on the opener" and a scarce few doing something constructive. Prove me wrong! I only ever asked for one piece of info: ducks' preferred grains I'm not trying to replace scouting and I'm not asking for your spots!

uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are wrong. These ND boys will go out of their way to help you if you ask. However, they are just like all of us... in that they have their favorite areas to hunt and they have probably had some dumbass go spouting off about how great the hunting was on xxx section, only to find several groups in there hunting the next time they go.

You need to get off your *** and scout just like we all do when we get out there - the days of ND folks giving you GPS numbers to their favorite places are over. If I found a huge feed, the LAST thing I would do is to broadcast it over the internet - or give hints (read: general areas), unless I wanted my hunt ruined by a bunch of internet rubberheads.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Duckbutt, say that I've always deer hunted in your area, but i'm too D*mn lazy to scout anything so I come on the internet and post up on a forum saying that I hunt around the same spots you hunt. And i'm just wondering if you've seen any monster bucks around lately. Get real buddy, like your really going to tell me that you've seen deer at this spot and this spot oh and across the little creek 3 miles down theres a clump of trees that holding a nice one too. NO!! Because you spend your time and your gas to find that trophy, your not just gonna tell everyone about what you've seen. Its the same way we feel. :eyeroll: uke: Everyday the same old Shyte on here and it gets old. Part of hunting is scouting, get off your A$$ and do it like the rest of us.
Now with that said, this is what i'll tell you and hopefully we have answered your question and nothing more needs to be said about this topic. This time of the year, wheat/barley, beans, peas are where the birds are at. As the year goes on you'll see more and more birds moving to corn, but you'll still see birds in the grains, and possibly a few in sunflowers. It all depends on where the birds want to be at.
I hope you understand where were coming from and that this info helps.
Good Luck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hahahahaha your all just a bunch of "immature smug trashy bastards". :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

PC - He nailed me with that one... :lol:


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

I totally agree with you ND guys on this one. We work our ***** off during the week but we still find the time to get out to our favorite areas and do the necessary scouting and nobody wants to work that hard and release their vital info to others on the net and consequently find some (612) settin up dekes when we roll in. I'll be hunting in the viscinity of the Devils Lake area and I'm headin out there tonight, finding a field, and sleeping in my truck all night. If thats what it takes to bag birds, so be it and I'm sure the rest of u guys are no different... whatever it takes. Good luck everyone on opener hope u do well.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Keep in mind he asked what types of fields to hunt. He never asked for your favorite spot.

It seems that the ND boys twisted this question into bash on a NR hunter and then everyone piled on (even Sasha who is a NR). If he doesn't want to scout and throw his decoys out into a field then let him. He just asked what types of fields to look for.

They typically use small grain throughout the year (especially early) and move to corn as that is harvested

.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I think if you re-read my original post, you will see that I outlined several types of fields that ducks will be in and answered the original question. I was pointing out that knowing the types of fields that ducks feed in is not a substitute for scouting. This would have been my response if the same question had been asked by a resident of North Dakota or a citizen of Pakistan. I would have not made that statement if duckbutt had not been so flippant about scouting. I was trying to do him a favor and explain the need for scouting. I apologize if that was misinterpreted as "bashing a NR" as that was not my intent with my post. Good luck this season...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok guys, I see both points but the guy was just asking for what kind of fields to look at. In the end of my post I explained it to him and he kindly sent me a pm thanking me for the info. If we could have just answered the question in the beggining instead of being wise A$$e$ we would have never had this argument. Sometimes people ask stupid questions, such as is there any ducks in ND but other times, people make the person sound stupid by being a dick about it. Basically what I'm gettin at is next time just answer the question instead of being a prick about it. And I know i'm kind of being a hypocrite here.  :lol: But next time just don't blow up right away. A little help can go a long ways.
:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Quack

AMEN!!!!

Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Seriously guys, I'm going to start removing people from this site who continue to downtalk and insult others.*

IF YOU HAVE NOTHING NICE TO SAY, DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.

I'm so sick of locking topics because of this garbage.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Everyone is warned, do again and you're gone.

LOCKED


----------

